# Need Deperate Help With My Female Fish



## BrinaAngel27 (Apr 28, 2005)

My female betta has seemed to fallen ill these past couple of days but I am not sure. She is housed in the same tank with a male betta but they are seperated and can not see each other. She has become sluggish and stays to the bottom of the tank looking at the divider. I also just noticed that she is bluish in the belly area. She eats but it takes her some time to get to the top of the tank. It just seems like it takes a lot for her to move around. I did just change the tank water with distilled water and ever since then the male has been really happy and my female seems to be getting worse. I don't know if she is dying or is sick. Can anyone please tell me what to do. Email me [email protected].

Brina Ingraham


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

What water temp is the tank ? how old are the fish ? did you use straight distilled water ? Do you normally use distilled water ? How often do you normally do water changes ? Have you added anything to the tank ?


RC


----------

